# crate sizing for long term use



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a Midwest crate for Jake, the dimensions are
42L x 28W x 30H. 

Jake is just over 6 months old and is 68 pounds and 24 1/2" to the shoulders. He is going to be a big male when full grown. 

I am ready to purchase a Primo Pad for his crate and I am unsure if this crate will be large enough for him down the road. I bought it thinking it would be but before I make a purchase for it I wanted to ask those of you who have GSD's that are full grown what size crate you are in? Is this size going to be adequate for Jake?

Thank you in advance for your input....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is LONG.... like really LONG so I use the 48" crate at home for meals (raw fed) or when company is over and he is being the 17 month old butthead he can sometimes be.

For training/in the car he uses his 42".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we're currently using a 42" for Shasta but judging by her build at 4 months and the size of her parents, we're probably going to upgrade to a bigger crate for at home and pass her current crate either to our male shepherd who looks longingly at it or our other female unless we can somehow afford one of the escape proof level 3 kennels for inside.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My Niko was looking really scrunched in the first crate we got him. He couldn't sit up without hunching. I just checked but the sticker that says what size it is got scraped off (Rosa still uses that size but she's half of Niko's size).

Anyway, we went and got a Midwest crate that is 54 x 37 x 45. It is super big and Niko can totally stretch out any which way, sit up with loads of headroom too. He could invite friends over for sleepovers. If you have the room for something that big, I'd go with that.

BTW, totally NOT portable. Set it up and expect to leave it there.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, let me ask it this way, how many of you have a 42x 28 x 30h crate for your dog? Is this too small for a larger size GSD?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I just went and measured mine and assuming I converted centimeters to inches correctly, Molly's is a 48in. She could fit another dog in there with her though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the 42 and a medium size GSD. I think, if I were to crate her for a significant amount of time, that I would definitely want the 48.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I went from the 42 in. to the 48 in. with Bo, and now I notice, at 8 months, his ears are sticking out the top when he sits up, and when he stretches out at night, he is getting cramped. Wish I had just skipped the 42, and gone straight to to the 54!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We have 48" and 54" wire crates here in the house...but the travel crates in the car are 36" and 40".


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 48" for Frag and like it that way. He can fit in a 36 and does from time to time, but he is much more comfortable in the 48. He's 80lbs at 12 months, but I expect him to gain 5-10 more lbs.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am guessing that Jake will be 90/95 pounds, so what is my best bet?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I started out with the 42 but recently upgraded to the 48. Sage is 80-85lbs and very long and tall 28" I think. 

If you're going to have a GSD on the larger size I would get a 48. I use the 42 for travel..don't think the 48 is a portable size


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So, the 48 makes a big difference? Seems like it wouldn't. I don't want to get the 55 unless I really have to (it just seems WAY too big), however I don't want to end up buying three crates.

He is a puppy and will be sleeping and spending 4/6hours a day in it so I want to be sure I make the right investment this time...I goofed getting the 42" obviously.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My largest is 85 lbs. The Shepherds are in 24 x 48 crates. 

This leaves little room for furniture.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is long in body and 27" tall so the 42" would be hard if he was in it for over 6 hours straight.
I use a 42" wire for the truck/training in the summer and he is ok in it.
If you have room for a 48" I would do it.
I bought the the XL(700) vari-kennel as the large(500) was a bit cramped for him. 
The 42" you have will be a fine travel crate, but I prefer plastic, it just seems safer. I only use the wire when it is sooo hot out, need more ventilation than the plastic provides even with the crate fan.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jane,
I have the room for even bigger if need be but like I said I would prefer not to have the 55 unless I really need it.
He sleeps in his crate at night(7/8 hours) and is in it during the day never more then 4/6 hours and sometimes only one or two because I am home with him but I do want him to be comfortable....

Is it better to crate in the car? I have a vehicle barrier up in my SUV for car rides but I have never had to "crate" him like when you go to the club to train.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We have the 48 inch midwest crate for Zoe and she will never need a bigger crate for the amount of time she's in it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If his drives kick in, he may destroy the interior of the vehicle when at training, I'd have a crate for SchH training.

I really don't think you need a 55. Dogs usually curl up and sleep most of the day anyway. 
A 42 is a bit on the short side, but the 48 has plenty enough headroom and legroom


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

AH....didn't think of that. Of course he could destroy interior! 

So it looks like a 48" is the most recommended.

On a side note I found someone local that had a small SchH club here and was very successful for many years, she's since retired but is happy to evaluate Jake for me next week!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just a side note:

A club member has a 55lbs male boxer who is the sweetest dog, never destroyed a thing in his 4 years on this earth... until he was locked in the car during protection.... ate through the back seat, ate the steering wheel and half of the door frame.... Just saying, crates for cars are important... and a lot less exspensive.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

We have a 48" for our 65#, 16 month old puppy. It's a great size for sleep. The 42" we have for travel is not as roomy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It does sound like a 48" is best for you.

Here's 90 lb Niko in his old 42":









And in the 55":

















He likes to sleep stretched out on his back, so we are glad we went the extra mile and got the huge one. He's also got lots of room to turn around and stretch.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow now that's a difference. Jake is almost 70 pounds at 6.5 months and is lean, we guess his adult weight to be about 90/95 like Niko. Both his parents are large but lean dogs.

My guy also likes to sleep on his side stretched out and he is already looking cramped in the 42' so that's why I am asking around so I make a better purchase THIS time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jakeandrenee said:


> Ok, let me ask it this way, how many of you have a 42x 28 x 30h crate for your dog? Is this too small for a larger size GSD?


I use the size smaller for my adults, whatever the 24" X 36" X (whatever the height is, my crate is collapsed). This fits much better into all my rooms, allows my dogs to stand, turn and lay down in. Frankly, much of the time my dogs like to curl in the back so even this sized crate is 1/2 empty.

I do NOT expect my dog to 'exercise' in the crate, it's just a safe controlled space. They are only in it when I'm not home, or at night when I am sleeping. When I am home, they are OUT and I am training them to be in the house so when they can be trusted (and housebroken) the crates get put away except for at dog shows and visits to friends (maybe?).

Both my GSD's are are 24" at the shoulder and about 70 pounds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is 26" and 73# ,,in the car I if I use one, it's the 42", at home I upgraded to the 48" and she was fine in it. Don't use it anymore, but keep it on hand


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've used 42's for years, only recently switched to a 48" for in the house and we were given a midwest 54"

For those that may be thinking of getting a 54", be aware there is a HUGE size difference between the 54" and the 48". The picture shown above is good, but IMHO it doesn't look nearly as big in that pic as it really is. It is nothing like the small difference between the 42 and th 48. The 54 is exceptionally TALL, it's made for great danes so imagine the height required. It looks ridiculous in a house IMHO, but ours was free and hardly used, so we use it.

Whoever said their dog could use the 54" for sleepovers isn't kidding. We have put two shepherds in it at times for short periods, and when we had a foster (40ish lb lab mix) who was good buddies with our smaller female (55 lbs), they both slept in it with room to spare.

IMHO no GSD I've ever seen needs a 54", a 48" is perfectly sufficient and most will fit in a 42" fine. I like the extra 6" length, and if you're buying one new I'd get the 48" but don't feel unless your dog is really squished (to the original poster) that you need to upgrade.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to start pricing a 48" and IF the 42" inch fits I will use it in my SUV. The best prices seem to be Amazon, anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can try PetEdge, they have pretty good prices..

I have a ltz blazer, my 42" fits great but I definately have to put the back seat down


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread is perfectly timed. I want to kno what size crate should I get for my pup when he arrives?? Of course he will be only 8 weeks but I also don't want to buy 3-4 crates as he grows. Do I just get a 42" and put the divider in and move it back as he grows?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ace I bought the 42" and put the divider in it, now at 6 months I see he will be too big for the 42".....so I would get the 48" and let him grow into it......


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ace, I would pick up a used plastic vari-kennel from Craigslist and use that til pup grows out of it...a medium sized. 
You can re-sell it for what you paid and pups like the enclosed kennel when they are very young. Keep it by your bedside at night, pup will settle much, much easier!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy was always in a 48" crate starting
at 9 weeks old. he hasn't been in a crate since 
he was 1.5 yrs. old.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks I will definitely do as you guys suggested.

I would like him to have free reign of the house once he is older but I know fofr awhile it will be crate every night and when I am at work.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So a good size cage for a male would be 48"L x 30"W x 33"H I am trying to get an idea on a crate that I will get him. I am thinking of Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Single-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 24 Inches by 18 Inches by 21 Inches: Kitchen & Dining I want him to have enough room when he is in the crate when I am at work. Also I don't want to keep buying a bigger one as he grows. I want to buy 1 big one.


----------

